# Matrox Triple Head 2 Go Digital Edition im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Matrox Triple Head 2 Go Digital Edition im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Matrox Triple Head 2 Go Digital Edition im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009


----------



## Nilelefant (1. Mai 2009)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie ihr das problem mit den 18X.XX geforce treibern und Vista geklärt habt!! Ohne das die monitore OUT OF RANGE sind!! www.linanderson.de


----------



## IchKannNichts (1. Mai 2009)

Wenn das ein Originalbild ist dann Mahlzeit. Gibt es überhaupt einen Pixel der perspektivisch nicht verzerrt ist?

Da bekommt man ja Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Arthemis (1. Mai 2009)

Ich seh hier nur eine kurze Anzeige für den Artikel im Heft, aber keine Test-Vorschau. Denn dazu fehlen ein paar mehr Informationen und Bilder.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...tion-im-test-vorschau-auf-pcgh-06-2009-a.html


----------



## Rollora (1. Mai 2009)

IchKannNichts schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Originalbild ist dann Mahlzeit. Gibt es überhaupt einen Pixel der perspektivisch nicht verzerrt ist?
> 
> Da bekommt man ja Kopfschmerzen.


wie willstn sowas sonst machen? Alles als ob du direkt davor stehen würdest? Angenommen du HÄTTEST ein solches Perspektivisches Breitbild mit deinen Augen, würde wohl alles so aussehn. Hmm verdammt tut es doch  Musst dir mal so Pseudomäßige 360 Grad Bilder ansehen.
Das problem ist eher, dass das FOV etwas kleiner gemacht gehört, denke ich



Arthemis schrieb:


> Ich seh hier nur eine kurze Anzeige für den Artikel im Heft, aber keine Test-Vorschau. Denn dazu fehlen ein paar mehr Informationen und Bilder.


jo stimmt wär auch über mehr Infos erfreut gewesen


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (1. Mai 2009)

jo, die dual teile waren schon so geil aber für den preis nur was für enthusiasten.. und in zeiten von crossfire und sli ist es eh schlauer sich für des geld einen zweite grafikkarte zu holen den mit dieser hat man dann gleich vier statt 3 anschlüsse und kann nochmal um einen monitor erweitern.. auf jeden fall is es schon recht geil wenn man auf 3 monitoren zockt.. konnte ich zwischenzeitlich mal testen als ich mal 3 am start hatte ^^


----------



## twack3r (1. Mai 2009)

IchKannNichts schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Originalbild ist dann Mahlzeit. Gibt es überhaupt einen Pixel der perspektivisch nicht verzerrt ist?
> 
> Da bekommt man ja Kopfschmerzen.




Zock mal mit sowas, dann red ma weiter. Ich habe jetzt seit gut 2 Jahren TH2Go am Laufen, und die Spiele die es nicht unterstützen kommen mir so gut wie nicht auf den Rechner. Empire ist zum Beispiel der Hammer in 5040x1080. Freu mich auf den Artikel.

An den ersten Post:
Klappt bei Dir 3840x1024 bzw 3840x800? Dein Homepage Eintrag hört sich ja sehr verzweifelt an, warst Du schon bei Welcome to the Widescreen Gaming Forum


----------



## Nils1982 (1. Mai 2009)

ich fänd es ja klasse wenn man damit auch die signale von z.B. 2 pc's auf einem bildschirm bringen könnte, also so als splitscreen. das währe mal cool.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Mai 2009)

IchKannNichts schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Originalbild ist dann Mahlzeit. Gibt es überhaupt einen Pixel der perspektivisch nicht verzerrt ist?
> 
> Da bekommt man ja Kopfschmerzen.



Du siehst das meiste ja sowieso die ganze Zeit nur aus dem Augenwinkel. Hatte auf der Cebit die Chance, Burnout Paradise mal auf 3 Monitoren zu zocken. Ist echt geil, man fühlt sich viel schneller und man sieht sooo viel, ist zwar meistens nur aus dem Augenwinkel, aber echt GEIL.

Aber dafür braucht man ja auch noch mindestens Crossfire/SLI, denn mit einer Karte wird man da bestimmt nicht viel Spaß haben.


----------



## IchKannNichts (1. Mai 2009)

> red ma weiter



Na dann werde ich mal:

Da ich höchstens so etwas für eine Fluggsimulation von MS oder DSC:Black Shark nutzen würde, wäre bei diesen Spielen folgender Effekt zu beobachten:

Da das Bild in der Vertikalen langgezogen ist, bedeutet dies nichts anderes bei einem Blick nach links/rechts, dass die Landschaft unnatürlich schnell vorbeiziehen würde. Wenn das erstrebenswert ist - dann noch mal Mahlzeit.


----------



## Nilelefant (2. Mai 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Du siehst das meiste ja sowieso die ganze Zeit nur aus dem Augenwinkel. Hatte auf der Cebit die Chance, Burnout Paradise mal auf 3 Monitoren zu zocken. Ist echt geil, man fühlt sich viel schneller und man sieht sooo viel, ist zwar meistens nur aus dem Augenwinkel, aber echt GEIL.
> 
> Aber dafür braucht man ja auch noch mindestens Crossfire/SLI, denn mit einer Karte wird man da bestimmt nicht viel Spaß haben.


 
Also ich habe ne TH2G Digital und kann nur sagen, dass es total geil ist. Ich spiele viel LFS und da habe ich mit ´ner GeForce 8800GTS640 und ´nem 8500 dual core 300 fps!!! Und das bei einer Auflösung von 5040x1050@57hz. Leider geht nur (unter Vista) der GeForce 175.19 Treiber. Bei aktuelleren Treibern spinnt die Kiste und die Monitore sind OUT OF RANGE!!! Will hoffen, dass Matrox die Sache bald hinbekommt und ich auch mit neueren Treibern spielen kann. Ging ja schließlich auch unter XP..da ist der fehler nicht vorhanden. Mehr infos von mir in Sachen Triple head unter www.linanderson.de

Moin


----------



## twack3r (2. Mai 2009)

IchKannNichts schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich mal:
> 
> Da ich höchstens so etwas für eine Fluggsimulation von MS oder DSC:Black Shark nutzen würde, wäre bei diesen Spielen folgender Effekt zu beobachten:
> 
> Da das Bild in der Vertikalen langgezogen ist, bedeutet dies nichts anderes bei einem Blick nach links/rechts, dass die Landschaft unnatürlich schnell vorbeiziehen würde. Wenn das erstrebenswert ist - dann noch mal Mahlzeit.




Kennst Du Dich mit FoV Werten aus? Den Unterschieden zwischen hor+ und vert-? Tasächlich is es so, dass sich Dein Blickfeld bei unterstützten Spielen wie z.B. FSX einfach erweitert, und dass dadurch keinerlei Krümmungseffekt zu beobachten ist. Zudem stehen die drei Bildschirme nicht flach sondern leicht gekrümmt um den Zentralmonitor, wodruch sich dadurch der erwünschte Effelkt der Peripherie einstellt.
Aber wie gesagt, bis man ein Spiel mal mit und ohne Surround Res gezockt hat kann man das genze weder per screenshot noch per video bewerten.


----------



## mero (11. Mai 2009)

Moin,

@Nilelefant
Triplehead läuft auch mit dem Treiber 182.50. Zumindest bei mir mit ´ner GTX 275!!
Guck mal im widescreengamingforum nach ´nem betatreiber für das Matrox TH2GO und nach ´nem Firmwareupdate.
Auf der Matrox HP findest du ein HowTo zum Firmwareupdate. Du solltest vorher aber von deiner alten Firmware ein BackUp machen ( BackUp-Datei muss größer als 1KB sein).

Deinstalliere den alten GraKa Treiber und das alte GXM.
Bei der Neuinstallation ist die Reihenfolge wichtig. 
Erst den 182.50, danach reboot und direkt das GXM.

Bei mir hat das GXM beim einrichten ´ne max. Auflösung von 5040*1050@55Hz(3x1680x1050@55Hz) angezeigt. Hab dann die 4320x900@900Hz (3x1440x900@60Hz) gewählt und nach reboot im GXM die finalen 5040x1050@57Hz eingestellt und alles läuft vernünftig.

P.S. Es gibt allerdings noch Probleme mit den Treibern der 185.xx Reihe, egal ob beta or whql




twack3r schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, bis man ein Spiel mal mit und ohne Surround Res gezockt hat kann man das genze weder per screenshot noch per video bewerten.



Mein Reden!!


MfG
Tobi


----------

